# The star fragments disappear? Or just a glitch?



## Bluebellie (Jun 20, 2020)

Ok so I had a a bunch of shooting stars a couple of days ago. I remember that I saw the beach all full of the fragments that had been dropped. I did not pick them up at the time since I was busy terraforming. I just left them there. I haven’t been able to play the game until now. I just logged in, and there’s no star fragments on the beach anymore. This is soo sad.


----------



## Piggleton (Jun 20, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> Ok so I had a a bunch of shooting stars a couple of days ago. I remember that I saw the beach all full of the fragments that had been dropped. I did not pick them up at the time since I was busy terraforming. I just left them there. I haven’t been able to play the game until now. I just logged in, and there’s no star fragments on the beach anymore. This is soo sad.


They shouldn’t disappear as long as it’s the same day, but if you let a day pass then the game will reset the beach and they will disappear. Learned the hard way on this


----------



## Reploid (Jun 20, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> Ok so I had a a bunch of shooting stars a couple of days ago. I remember that I saw the beach all full of the fragments that had been dropped. I did not pick them up at the time since I was busy terraforming. I just left them there. I haven’t been able to play the game until now. I just logged in, and there’s no star fragments on the beach anymore. This is soo sad.


Ive heard that they disappear if you don’t pick them up within a certain amount of time.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 20, 2020)

i think they disappear after the day they appeared. just happened to me today. there was 1 star i left on the ground on purpose because it looked good in that area. but it’s gone today.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 20, 2020)

Piggleton said:


> They shouldn’t disappear as long as it’s the same day, but if you let a day pass then the game will reset the beach and they will disappear. Learned the hard way on this


Ah this confirms it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 20, 2020)

Yeah it’s been days since I saw them on the beach, I just thought maybe they stayed there if I didn’t pick them up (sort of like seashells). I’ll make sure to pick them up next time.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 20, 2020)

You have to pick them up the day after or they disappear. I've dropped them on the beach again after picking them up and they were still there the next day but it might be possible that they didn't disappear because it was a stack of star fragments


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 20, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> You have to pick them up the day after or they disappear. I've dropped them on the beach again after picking them up and they were still there the next day but it might be possible that they didn't disappear because it was a stack of star fragments


Ok great! I thought maybe I wouldn’t be able to place them afterwards as decorations.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 20, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> Ok great! I thought maybe I wouldn’t be able to place them afterwards as decorations.



If you do place them as decorations and if plan on letting strangers roam your island, you might want to make sure they are in a spot where people cant go and steal them.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 20, 2020)

Oh ok! Thanks! I didn’t think of that. I thought maybe we could place instead of drop. I’ll definetly keep them somewhere safe from strangers!


----------



## MartijnE (Jun 21, 2020)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh yeah I once made like 20 wishes on someone else island and I guess I forgot to pick them up the day after and they weren't on my beach the day after. I tought this was a glitch..


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 21, 2020)

Didn't know this, thanks for the heads up!


----------

